# Lost Generation? US-Born Students in Mexico



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> After deportations increased and the U.S. economic downturn caused more families to return home, the number of U.S. citizens enrolled in Mexican schools almost doubled over the last three years, with the total now nearing 450,000.
> 
> The transition for these American-born students is often no easier than that of Mexican immigrants entering U.S. schools — and often it is worse. Many encounter long delays in enrollment. Once admitted, many struggle to learn Spanish or have trouble adjusting to a new classroom culture and teaching methods.


The _Los Angeles Times_ has, on its website, a feature article discussing the challenges faced by expat students from the USA as they integrate, attempt to integrate into the Mexican education system ... and also highlights challenges faced by unprepared teachers/schools when it comes to bi-lingual education. A strikingly-high number referenced in the article, at least surprising to me, is the comment that in the past 3 years approx. 225,000 US-born children have come into Mexico, most for the first time - as a result of Obama administration increased illegal alien deportation efforts in the USA. Not only do many of the children struggle with integrating into the school systems, but they also have to deal with a language and culture many are unfamiliar with. Some of what the children face confronts at least one of the parents, and also many US-born (and other "foreign born") expats who transition into Mexico ... unprepared for what they find to be the "new world" for them.

Here's a link to the Los Angeles Times story which you can read in its entirety: 

U.S.-born students in Mexico risk becoming lost generation


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> Only 10% of primary schools and about 40% of secondary schools have English-speaking teachers, according to a recent study by the nonprofit organization Mexicanos Primero.


And all Secondary schools supposedly teach English


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> And all Secondary schools supposedly teach English


:flypig:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know many students of secondaryschools and the onlly ones who can speak ENglish are the ones going to bulingua schools(private) or who take classes aside from the public system. I also know many who have no English classes. The ones who do know very little.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I wonder how kids get into highschool ..... the entrance exam has a lot of English besides the difficult Math


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I can speak directly at this, from personal experience over the last 6 years, here in Leon. 3 nieces and 3 nephews of my Mexican wife have returned from all being born NOB and 4 actually attending several years of school there. These poor children are so sad to talk with. Their lives have been completely destroyed, and they still do not understand why they have been punished. What a sad situation. I have seen test scores from NOB on 2, and those were average, or above average in all areas. Now, 3 years later, attending Mexican public schools, can anyone guess where they would score on those tests?
Many of these children would become good Americans, but one (a boy) is becoming a "rebel" here, and I fear he already is a "lost" cause.

The US needs to reconsider it's policy (IMHO) of allowing everyone born in the US to become US citizens automatically, and many of these situations would never occur. As it is, people go to the US and some to "baby factories" to give birth and gain citizenship. When does that stop, and for how much longer can Americans allow that to exist. Maybe that is a discussion for another day.

Sad situations, all.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> I wonder how kids get into highschool ..... the entrance exam has a lot of English besides the difficult Math


In the US, basically all students go to high school. There is no exam that I am aware of there for entrance to public high school there. 
Here in Mexico, for lots of reasons, many do not go. That is true for many countries in Latin America, and the World. 
So, it is really difficult (IMHO) to compare students from one country to another, as their paths are quite different.
I know for a fact (we have a 3 teachers, one a principal, in our family here in Leon) that the students are "taught the tests" here. Still, many do poorly on them (I attribute that to poor teaching) (JMHO). Parents are often not involved in the education of their children, and that is a telling factor. here and NOB. (IMHO).


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

From the article, it seems that the first obstacle many of these children face is that they don’t have papers to prove their identities as Mexicans. The parents didn’t register them as Mexicans when they were born (as the article said – either because they didn’t know they could do so, or, understandably if they didn’t have legal immigration status in the U.S. and were shy of getting involved with any _trámites_ whatsoever). It is unfortunate that it took them a whole year to get their Mexican birth certificates, and that the schools wouldn’t accept them in the meantime. This is something Mexico could work on, to its benefit – accepting the returned students provisionally while they are getting their papers.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

maesonna said:


> From the article, it seems that the first obstacle many of these children face is that they don’t have papers to prove their identities as Mexicans. The parents didn’t register them as Mexicans when they were born (as the article said – either because they didn’t know they could do so, or, understandably if they didn’t have legal immigration status in the U.S. and were shy of getting involved with any _trámites_ whatsoever). It is unfortunate that it took them a whole year to get their Mexican birth certificates, and that the schools wouldn’t accept them in the meantime. This is something Mexico could work on, to its benefit – accepting the returned students provisionally while they are getting their papers.


You are 100% correct, and that happened with the 3 boys. Fortunately, the parents had enough money to put them into "private" school. Money "talks". The 3 girls got into school, but they still do not have all the papers. What a nightmare for parents. And, the parents have a poor education, when even makes matters worse.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

coondawg said:


> The US needs to reconsider it's policy (IMHO) of allowing everyone born in the US to become US citizens automatically, and many of these situations would never occur. As it is, people go to the US and some to "baby factories" to give birth and gain citizenship. When does that stop, and for how much longer can Americans allow that to exist. Maybe that is a discussion for another day.


:clap2:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think US citizenship as well as Mexican should not be granted by being born in the Country. As happens with the British one. 
Countries should make it a bit more difficult, or in other words, if someone wants to become a Citizen that someone should at least speak the language, know history, geography, etc. and have some merits as to become a Citizen.

Many immigrants are looking for the Citizenship in order to remain in the Country (US, Mexico, etc.) not because they love that Country but because they merely want to stay and not be bothered and be able to live and work.

Many people I have met, they don't even speak the language properly, they don't even know the national anthem, it is a joke that they are or want to be Citizens


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I think US citizenship as well as Mexican should not be granted by being born in the Country. As happens with the British one.
> Countries should make it a bit more difficult, or in other words, if someone wants to become a Citizen that someone should at least speak the language, know history, geography, etc. and have some merits as to become a Citizen.
> 
> Many immigrants are looking for the Citizenship in order to remain in the Country (US, Mexico, etc.) not because they love that Country but because they merely want to stay and not be bothered and be able to live and work.
> ...


Just to present the other side of this coin…

Germany until recently did not consider people born in Germany to be citizens. Consequently, there are people of Turkish descent whose families have lived in Germany for generations but they are not citizens.

Would the US be better off if all the Irish in Boston, the Swedes in Minnesota, etc were not yet citizens even though their ancestors arrived, for example, during the Potato Famine in Ireland in 1845.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Would the US be better off if all the Irish in Boston, the Swedes in Minnesota, etc were not yet citizens even though their ancestors arrived, for example, during the Potato Famine in Ireland in 1845.


I don't know that I'm fully understanding your train of thought. 

For the most part, for the vast majority, almost all of the immigrants I'm thinking you' may be referring to ... they entered the USA with permission/legally. Not all potential immigrants who applied for permission to come into the USA received it and, therefore, were not permitted to board the ships. 

My paternal grandmother and my father's sister were denied entry into the USA in the early 1900s (from Ireland) because the American Consulate in Dublin thought too many members of the same family were seeking that permission. My father, two of his brothers and his father all made it in ... legally. 

The children born out of marriage to these immigrants would have been, and were to the best of my knowledge, considered citizens when they were born because the parents were in the country legally and/or also because they may have married someone who was already a USA citizen.

The situations/issue highlighted by the _Los Angeles Times_ article revolve around one or both parents of children born in the USA who were either present in the USA without having complied with the law and/or regulations or whom had seriously violated the regulations which had allowed them to be in the USA and for which such violations warranted removal from the USA. I'm assuming most parents were deported because they had entered illegally in the first place and were in one way or another discovered.

In the last year or two we've seen discussions started here in this forum by women/mothers who are not Mexican who were married to a Mexican and who were bringing their USA-born children to Mexico to live with a husband who, it seemed clear to me, had been deported. These women appeared very apprehensive, even scared of the unknown which awaited them in Mexico and in some instances I recall they fretted over school issues, required documents, etc. The choice to move to Mexico has been voluntary for most, I believe. Though I am sympathetic to the massive disruption deportation and relocation brings. For many, I believe relocating the children who've had no prior relationship/experience with Mexico ... is abusive and selfish. I'm glad I'm not faced with having to make such a decision.

The 450,000 USA-born / expat children in Mexico estimate seems pretty consistently referred to and we've talked about that previously when discussing the frequent question, "How many 'Americans' live in Mexico?" It seems pretty obvious both the Mexican and the USA government don't seem to be doing enough to address this problem (in Mexico). I suspect both governments are ill-equipped to deal with what's a relatively new phenomenon.

While there seems to be strong support in the USA to become more lenient with children who are present in the USA either having been brought from Mexico at a early age or because they were born in the USA to parents who were not legally present ... and I believe the regulations/law will be changed to allow them to remain in the USA ... those circumstances will not be helpful to children the parents of whom decide to move them to Mexico (such as the approx. 450,000 referenced in the newspaper article), even if the children object. Many, maybe most of the children probably don't want to be in Mexico, a country they are likely not to relate to ... but the thought of being separated from the parents and possibly living with other relatives in the USA is the more traumatic of the two possibilities.

Personally, I'm not surprised the Mexican education system hasn't responded more successfully to the challenge of the 450,000 children from the USA. That system has, generally, so badly mismanaged the education of Mexican-born/resident children the kids from the USA and their parents shouldn't expect anything better.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Bunches of good information coming out here. As a US citizen, I would have no problem with children born in the US (of people legally in the US) being able to obtain citizenship. I do have, and always will have, problems with children born to illegals (people who have broken the laws of the USA, or entered under false pretense of tourism, etc.) being given citizenship, simply because they were born in the USA. That, is wrong, and we will pay dearly for allowing that to happen. IMHO.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I don't know that I'm fully understanding your train of thought.
> …


So maybe you need to clarify what people mean when they talk about changing the law that says if you are born on US soil you are a US citizen. Under what conditions does birth in the US result in non-citizenship and when does it result in citizenship?

The law seems simple now. We would change it to what? If your parents are there legally, you are a citizen? What if they are there for two weeks as tourists? What type of visa for the parents earns citizenship for the child? None? Only children of citizens are citizens? Do both parents have to be citizens? Great idea, get rid of all the riffraff. Just keep the 1%ers, or is it 0.01%ers by now. If your great-great-great grandparents weren't on the Mayflower you have no business being there.

I would vote for keeping it simple. But then I don't think illegal immigrants are the problem. I think they are a scapegoat.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> But then I don't think illegal immigrants are the problem.


And, IMHO, that attitude is why we have so much problem now, over immigration, in the USA. 
You just cannot reward people for breaking the laws of the USA. THAT, is 100% wrong.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

sparks said:


> And all Secondary schools supposedly teach English


And they would need but one English teacher. I wonder how many Spanish speaking teachers there are in the US jr high schools?


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

coondawg said:


> And, IMHO, that attitude is why we have so much problem now, over immigration, in the USA.
> You just cannot reward people for breaking the laws of the USA. THAT, is 100% wrong.


I think anyone that breaks the law, citizen or not, should be deported. Exceptions for direct line descendants of the Founding Fathers*.That would take care of that problem lickety split. Ship 'em out. Get rid of the riff raff.

BTW have you ever broken the law?

* Of course none of them were born American citizens.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Speaking of illegals in the US and the Presidents move to spend billions of dollars to incorporate more and more of them into the US, thus creating needs for more schools, welfare, Medicaid, teachers, supplies, free lonches, etc. Why has the NCCAP not called his hand? 
All that money could do wonders for the poor in the US (many are black) and special programs to further help the black youth dig themselves out of poverty and much could go to crime prevention, etc. Yet they remain silent. They are getting "kicked in the teeth" by "their" President, and don't even recognize it. He is doing more for the illegals than for the Blacks. The emphasis is away from the Blacks and toward illegals. Maybe he feels he has done enough to pacify the Blacks. One day they may open their eyes?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

NAACP, sorry.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> And, IMHO, that attitude is why we have so much problem now, over immigration, in the USA.  You just cannot reward people for breaking the laws of the USA. THAT, is 100% wrong.


You cannot reward people for breaking the laws anywhere
In Mexico we also have illegals. Some Americans too


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> So maybe you need to clarify what people mean when they talk about changing the law that says if you are born on US soil you are a US citizen. Under what conditions does birth in the US result in non-citizenship and when does it result in citizenship?


I believe there's widespread support in the USA to change the existing law to say that one does not automatically become a citizen of the USA solely because they are born in the USA. Citizenship would confer only to a person born in the USA to a parent or parents who are already USA citizens or to someone who is naturalized. 



> What if they are there for two weeks as tourists?


No. 



> What type of visa for the parents earns citizenship for the child? None? Only children of citizens are citizens? Do both parents have to be citizens?


Parental citizenship, one or both, would entitle a child to automatically become a citizen of the USA.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Cristobal said:


> And they would need but one English teacher. I wonder how many Spanish speaking teachers there are in the US jr high schools?


I think sparks comment was probably referring to the seemingly often-quoted comment from the education secretariat in Mexico that students at certain grade levels are taught English - system-wide. The education system in the USA has never made such an assertion, from what I'm recalling. For the most part, nationwide, the various education systems/school systems in the USA have responded to the influx of the millions of children of illegal aliens from Mexico, or children from Mexican-American families in whose household English is not supported as a primary language, by hiring special teachers to help those children. The financial cost of hiring these teachers has been enormous. I don't expect Mexican educators to respond as responsibly to the challenge of the 450,000+ students from the USA as USA educators have responded to the challenge of the untold numbers of children from Mexico.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Longford said:


> I think sparks comment was probably referring to the seemingly often-quoted comment from the education secretariat in Mexico that students at certain grade levels are taught English - system-wide. The education system in the USA has never made such an assertion, from what I'm recalling. For the most part, nationwide, the various education systems/school systems in the USA have responded to the influx of the millions of children of illegal aliens from Mexico, or children from Mexican-American families in whose household English is not supported as a primary language, by hiring special teachers to help those children. The financial cost of hiring these teachers has been enormous. I don't expect Mexican educators to respond as responsibly to the challenge of the 450,000+ students from the USA as USA educators have responded to the challenge of the untold numbers of children from Mexico.


I think sparks was speaking from personal experience with local students at the local secundaria and not to some "often-quoted comment" by SEP on the subject. If it is often-quoted as you claim, why have you, who resides in the USA apparently heard it frequently whereas I, who resides in Mexico, don't seem to recall such a statement?

As far as your judgmental last sentence, you once again toss out your usual thinly veiled blanket condemnation of Mexico. Not doubting the premise that these new students are not offered the same help the US provides, but one can and should take into account other factors that influence the situation, lack of economic resources foremeost amongst them.

And on this thread you happily make direct comparisons between the US and Mexico when on many occasions that you aren't in agreement with someone else doing likewise, you play the old "apples to oranges" card.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Cristobal said:


> I think sparks was speaking from personal experience with local students at the local secundaria and not to some "often-quoted comment" by SEP on the subject. If it is often-quoted as you claim, why have you, who resides in the USA apparently heard it frequently whereas I, who resides in Mexico, don't seem to recall such a statement?


Maybe you don't recall ... because either the issue didn't interest you, or you weren't paying attention. Laughable as it is, the assertion in Mexico is widespread nonetheless. 



> As far as your judgmental last sentence, you once again toss out your usual thinly veiled blanket condemnation of Mexico.


This is what you have your nylons tied in a knot over?:



> I don't expect Mexican educators to respond as responsibly to the challenge of the 450,000+ students from the USA as USA educators have responded to the challenge of the untold numbers of children from Mexico.


I think the _Los Angeles Times_ and other articles written on the topic of this discussion thread give support to my own opinion which I consider being _informed_. But, at the end of the day ... it's my opinion, which I'm entitled to express. You can have an opinion, too ... if you'd stop attacking others for what they say and express your own. If you have one, that is.



> Not doubting the premise that these new students are not offered the same help the US provides, but one can and should take into account other factors that influence the situation, lack of economic resources foremeost amongst them.


Policymakers decide courses of action and application of resources. My opinion (oh, there he goes again!) is that Mexico, for generations now, hasn't valued the education of the masses. Other countries, even countries poorer than Mexico as a nation, have chosen differently/better IMO.



> And on this thread you happily make direct comparisons between the US and Mexico when on many occasions that you aren't in agreement with someone else doing likewise, you play the old "apples to oranges" card.


References I've made to or comparisons I've made with the USA in this discussion have been in response to comments posted by _others_. If I'm mistaken, please point to where I first offered such a comparison in this discussion and I'll stand corrected.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/birthright-citizenship-immigration-scam-094500225.html
Birthright Citizenship: The New Immigration Scam
An interesting article on consequences of "birthright citizenship on the USA" ; past, current, future.
Even old Harry Reid recognized it was bad, as do virtually all developed countries in the World. (except USA and Canada?)


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Sadly, in the last 6 years, I have noticed a "hatred" develop between Americans that I had not seen in my entire life. I am talking real "hatred," not a difference of opinion, with a willingness to constructively work together to settle those differences. I think many, many Americans will agree with this.

My first glimpse (and certainly your idea may be different, and that is ok by me) of this "beginning" was in the debates and "discussions" (I use that term VERY loosely) between Democrats and Republicans for the 2008 Presidential Election. I began to notice a "tactic" used by all Democrats, of constantly interrupting the Republican when he/she was speaking. Even those hosting the program were unable (or unwilling) to stop this process. And, the "dumb" Republican just smiled and "took it" and never had a chance to make their point. (as neither a Democrat nor Republican, this is my impression, YMMD).

Since that time, I feel this "hatred" has become more pronounced between these 2 parties, which make up about 90% of the electorate ( 45% each ), NOB.
Racial hatred (by both Blacks and Whites), has grown tremendously, to include almost all races. and has been fostered by comments from government officials (including the President), religious leaders, and organizations. Racial violence has increased.
Abe Lincoln said it best (IMHO) when he said that the USA would never be destroyed by an outside force, but if it was destroy, it would be destroyed by itself. I believe we are doing that to ourselves right now. How long will it take? For sure, things are NOT getting better at all.

The American people have always "pulled together" when the threat was from the outside. This threat is from within, and is tearing us apart. Just look at how we are becoming as a people. Look at these Forums and see people attacking other posters. Those are Americans attacking Americans, and the rest of the World just sits back and watches, or, prods us on. Surely no one believes this can have a "happy ending" for Americans, or that we will "magically kiss and make up". 

So, where do we go from here? The USA as we have known it, is being destroyed, and don't fool yourself, what it becomes will not make anyone happy. MHO.

Sadly, the only thing that MAY wake us up, is too experience the serious problems, on our soil, that Europe is having on theirs. That, may not be very far off, if we don't control our borders.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Longford said:


> Maybe you don't recall ... because either the issue didn't interest you, or you weren't paying attention. Laughable as it is, the assertion in Mexico is widespread nonetheless.


Well then let's see you prove this widespread assertion. A cite or two would be helpful. As far as me paying attention to education in this country, I had children in school from 1984 until 2013. They attended public schools through secondary, private prepas and top universities. 



> I think the _Los Angeles Times_ and other articles written on the topic of this discussion thread give support to my own opinion which I consider being _informed_. But, at the end of the day ... it's my opinion, which I'm entitled to express. You can have an opinion, too ... if you'd stop attacking others for what they say and express your own. If you have one, that is.


Again, the only cite you offer is the article in the LA Times. Give us some more examples of articles that led to forming your opinion.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Coondawg made an eloquent post (#27), which is very, very accurate.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Coondawg made an eloquent post (#27), which is very, very accurate.


I agree with you that the post by Coondawg was quite eloquent and I agreed with most of what he said up to the very last comment. I do not believe that all of the divisiveness and antagonism that seems to be rule in the USA these days can be blamed on or cured by border control.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I will concede that point, but stand by the flavor and intent of the post. The borders of the USA are not likely to ever be controlled in the way some folks would like; just about impossible because of the geography and terrain....even climatic considerations. It is the internal factors that I think Coondawg stressed so very well; and that the USA may very well crumble from within. It may already have started. I began to feel that way in the mid-1970s and it is much worse now. However, neither his crystal ball, nor mine, are infallible.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> I agree with you that the post by Coondawg was quite eloquent and I agreed with most of what he said up to the very last comment. I do not believe that all of the divisiveness and antagonism that seems to be rule in the USA these days can be blamed on or cured by border control.


T'G' The part about Border security was not intended as a solution to the divisiveness that plagues our country.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

coondawg said:


> ...I began to notice a "tactic" used by all Democrats, of constantly interrupting the Republican when he/she was speaking. Even those hosting the program were unable (or unwilling) to stop this process.


You're lucky that it took you so long to take notice. The rest of the population has been treated to nearly 30 years of Hate Radio coming almost exclusively from rightwingers using similar, and worse, tactics. All that hate speech really seems to be paying off for them.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

In a two-party political system it will always be "us" against "them." And even if you consider yourself an independent, the system in the USA is still a two-party system. You can vote for the candidate of your choice, regardless of your or the candidates party affiliation but, when the $hit hits the fan, politicians will support and / or seek the support of their party first and foremost and ignore the voters that elected them.

IMHO, politics in the US has become almost like sports. It's democrats vs. republicans and it's win at all costs. I don't believe this has anything at all to do with the border, immigration, trade, etc. It is just people who pick a side and then do whatever they can fathom to help their side "win."


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

dwwhiteside said:


> , when the $hit hits the fan, politicians will support and / or seek the support of their party first and foremost and ignore the voters that elected them.
> 
> IMHO, politics in the US has become almost like sports. It's democrats vs. republicans and it's win at all costs. I don't believe this has anything at all to do with the border, immigration, trade, etc. It is just people who pick a side and then do whatever they can fathom to help their side "win."


I agree, dw, except that they are neglecting their responsibility to the people, the laws of the land, and most importantly, the USA. They use immigration, the laws, the border, etc. against the other group, and create more hatred. When does it stop and they put the USA first. What price must our country pay first?


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

coondawg said:


> I agree, dw, except that they are neglecting their responsibility to the people, the laws of the land, and most importantly, the USA. They use immigration, the laws, the border, etc. against the other group, and create more hatred. When does it stop and they put the USA first. What price must our country pay first?


Karma is a b*%h.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

As an outsider looking in, I find it interesting to see constitutional rights being dismissed so casually, with one poster even describing birthright citizenship as "policy". If Americans feel inclined to tinker with their Constitution, before they start on the 14th Amendment could someone take a red pen and cross out that annoying 2nd Amendment?

The Fourteenth Amendment's guiding principles and purposes


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:focus:

Maybe the discussion should be split, with the expat school children issue remaining in one and discussion of politics in the USA in another? :confused2:

Anyhow, I don't how or when the public education system in Mexico will deal with the challenge of responsibly educating the hundreds of thousands of expat children ... primarily because of the traditional top>down manner in which government policy is administered in Mexico. States/educational regional offices do have some limited flexibility, from what I understand, but the pesos to implement changes originates at the federal level. Not just changes in the classrooms/schools, but at the point where the "paperwork" is demanded/required in order for the students to be enrolled. Teachers, too, need to be better trained and teaching needs to become a profession with which the public has confidence and respect for (something which I've observed is seriously lacking).

Anyone have thoughts on how to better handle the challenge facing Mexico, and the expat children?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

A problem that I see with these children is that almost always they are children of "poor families", (whose parents have little or no education) that went to the US seeking a better life, and now are returning and looking for help from the government. What impact do "poor, uneducated people" in Mexico have on government change, education change, change in general in Mexico?

Mexican authorities 'recognize" the problems, but that is where it will remain until someone with POWER decides that these students can be useful to the ( PRI ?). ( the Cartels already realize how useful they can be).


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is a new article in the Guardian about the problem of young people of Mexican origin returning to a Mexico that is a foreign country to them.

Two notable items in this article that particularly struck me were: 1) the case of Nancy Lander, who couldn’t get her U.S. degree recognized by Mexican universities, so she went to the UK to do her graduate degree.
2) The Mexican government is starting to take notice of the problem and a little over a year ago launched an agency, _Somos Mexicanos_, to help reintegrate returnees. As the article says, progress is slow, but least the issue is on the radar.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Some good news for kids from the USA who've been moved to Mexico by one or both parents and who've had some difficulty getting registered to attend school in Mexico:



> MEXICO CITY — Mexico on Monday enacted a measure meant to help hundreds of thousands of young migrants who have returned from the United States, dropping a requirement that they provide government-certified, translated copies of foreign school records in order to study in Mexico.


To read more, click here.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

